# Getting a betta



## Guest

After going without fish for about a year or so, I am really thinking about getting a betta. I want a male betta, but I want to raise it from a baby. Not too young and old though. I know there are bettas in the petstores around here, just there isn't many baby bettas. If I go with a baby, how can I be sure that I am going to be getting a male? Is there a way to tell if the baby will be male. I love the male bettas because of their long flowing tail fins. I need to speak with a true betta expert, oh Chard56 (I think): if you see this, please comment or call/text me, I will message you my number. I really need help with this. I do know what type of betta I want, I want a halfmoon betta, I love them.

Going to be getting the betta next month, so that I can let the one gallon I have cycle through without any problems. I don't have any money to get a 5 gallon tank for the betta, wish I did, I could put a snail in with the betta.


----------



## Elliott225

I've never seen betta fry for sale.


----------



## Guest

At Petco over here in Bremerton, WA I have seen baby bettas for sell. I could go and ask how old they are and I inquire about them. If I do get one, I will need help/advice on their care.


----------



## big b

I got some info for you. At this young age, baby bettas start excreting hormones that will stunt them if the are not taken out of the water. So I could recommend a bigger tank so that the hormones can't build up by the time you get to do a water change. I would save up for a 10 gallon over time. Since you mentioned you have a petco, why not wait for there $1 per gallon sale so you could get a good tank and then buy the filters and other stuff once you have saved up the money(that is how I do it). Also what happened to your big tank? The one in your picture.


----------



## Guest

I still have my 55 gallon tank, it is just sitting not running at the moment. My one gallon has a filter and heater, plus I probably would be doing water changes twice a week until the betta gets bigger, then do water changes once a week. I am planning on getting my 55 gallon up and running as soon as I get other things settled. Taking care of a one gallon will be easier for now. Yes the one gallon I have, has a heater and filter.


----------



## big b

In a tiny one gallon I would be doing a water change everyday. You would be surprised at how fast the bad stuff builds up in a 1 gallon tank. Also, I dont think he would grow to his full size in a one gallon tank. I think that he might get a little stunted in a 1 gallon if he was kept in it for his whole life. Think of a 2 inch fish that is not a betta, then think of putting him in a one gallon tank for his whole life ever since he was a baby. What was the outcome for the other fish? This is what I say to people that are trying to put a betta in a one gallon tank. Bettas can't talk so I talk for them, I do my best to try to help them.


----------



## Guest

I will post a pic later of the one gallon I have. As soon as I am able to afford a 5 gallon tank, I will get that for the Berta. I have had a betta in a one gallon before and he loved it. I plan on getting a betta hammock for the betta to rest on. Evil wizard, if you look at my posts about bettas, you will see that I do know that a one gallon isn't the best for a betta but it is all I have besides the 55 gallon tank. Now if I put the baby betta in the 55 gallon, I won't be able to put anymore fish in the tank. Some bettas love the smaller tanks while others don't. I do plan to upgrade the betta to a 5 gallon once I get the money to do so. But for now the betta will have to go into the one gallon. I will post a pic of the one gallon here when I get a chance. I am asking for help caring for the baby betta as I have never had a baby betta before.


----------



## big b

People that say that bettas can't be kept with other fish because of it being so aggressive are wrong. It all depends on the betta, so you might be able to put something else in with the betta in the 55 but I personally think that the betta will get lost in it and wont get much of a change to get food in a tank that big. And I am sorry for being so rude and "up in your face". I did not realize that you were not planning to keep the betta in there for it's whole life. Now that I know that you are NOT planning to stick it in for it's whole life, I must say that that will be good. Especially since the tank will have a filter. I know that you will most likely not need that heater, a light bulb on a tank that small will most likely keep it at a comfy 76-78 degrees. I think personally that you would just need to do a few more water changes and feed smaller foods then you would do for a full grown betta.


----------



## Guest

I know that I can put other fish in with a betta, I have to put the betta in last because of the betta being territorial and aggressive. Oh yeah I plan to upgrade to a bigger tank for the betta. I know how to care for bettas, just not baby bettas. I have had bettas before, they were just not babies. Remember I had a halfmoon and doubletail betta that loved the one gallon tanks I had them in. I am in contact with Chard56 about all this. I want to get others opinion about it as well.


----------



## Guest

I just talked with Chard56, and he said that it isn't proven that when baby bettas excrete hormones at an early age it will stunt their growth, evil wizard.


----------



## Guest

I went to Petco and they didn't have any baby bettas right now. The manager said that they should get them in within a couple weeks. I have to check back on Wednesday. I found out that t the baby bettas are going to be pre-sexed so it isn't a mystery which sex you are going to get. I didn't know they could pre-sex baby bettas before 3 months. Kinda cool if they can, this way I know I will get a male. I did see a female betta that was pretty, she was about 3 months, given how tiny she was.


----------



## big b

Angelclown said:


> I just talked with Chard56, and he said that it isn't proven that when baby bettas excrete hormones at an early age it will stunt their growth, evil wizard.


Well I am just so sorry about that Angel. I had heard that from somebody and he must have been wrong. If you receive wrong information then you give wrong information. I really should have looked into it some more. It's just that I have such a trusting personality that most of the time I just go along with it without having so much as a hint of doubt. Also I am eager to help others so that gets me into more trouble.....


----------



## Guest

That is okay evil wizard. I do know bettas, but never had a baby betta.


----------



## big b

Thanks, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Guest

No problem. I have my one gallon set up and running so it will be ready for the baby betta either this week or next, or whenever I can get it from Petco. Yeah I may be able to get the baby betta earlier than next month. I have to get baby betta food, but I am pretty sure that plecocaine #2 is small enough for the baby betta. I am excited, maybe a little too excited, but it is going to happen that I will have a baby betta and watch it grow up to an adult.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Growth Inhibitor Hormone is found in pretty much all fish, including Bettas. Make very regular water changes and it won't be a problem.


----------



## Guest

Here is the pic of my one gallon set up and running. It will be ready for a baby betta by the end of the week or beginning of next week. I will test the water first, do a water change if necessary, then put baby betta in the one gallon once I get him/her. TheOldSalt: I will be doing regular water changes, the water changes will be every 2 to 3 days, as I don't want to stress the baby betta. I heard that they are harder to take care of because they aren't as hardy as older bettas. Is this true?


----------



## big b

It says page not found.


----------



## Guest

Let me see if I can do it through photo bucket. I figure something out. Or I can email you the pic.


----------



## Guest

Well I did a water change and test yesterday, found out that I have .50ppm of ammonia, did a 100% water change and tested again, I now have .25ppm of ammonia. How am I going to get the ammonia down, other than doing water changes? I really want the one gallon tank to be ready for the baby betta when I get him/her.


----------



## Elliott225

I'm puzzled....if you did a 100% water change there should be no ammonia. Is there anything in the tank to cycle it?? It doesn't matter if you have a 1g tank or a 100g tank, it has to go thru the process of cycling. The more you fiddle with the cycling, the longer it will take. Let it cycle. 

Now, on the other hand. I setup a 5g betta tank. I got it going and the temperature got to 80 degrees and I put him in and he was happy. That was about 18 months ago. I did small water changes twice a week for about a month. Then 1 water change about once a week for about 1 or 2 months. Then 1 change once a month for a few months. Now I just top it off weekly.


----------



## Guest

Elliott225 said:


> I'm puzzled....if you did a 100% water change there should be no ammonia. Is there anything in the tank to cycle it?? It doesn't matter if you have a 1g tank or a 100g tank, it has to go thru the process of cycling. The more you fiddle with the cycling, the longer it will take. Let it cycle.
> 
> Now, on the other hand. I setup a 5g betta tank. I got it going and the temperature got to 80 degrees and I put him in and he was happy. That was about 18 months ago. I did small water changes twice a week for about a month. Then 1 water change about once a week for about 1 or 2 months. Then 1 change once a month for a few months. Now I just top it off weekly.


Yes I know there shouldn't be any ammonia in the 1 gallon tank after doing a 100% water change. I am letting it cycle, but I also want to get in the habit of doing water changes so I don't miss doing water changes. Have to remember that baby bettas are not as hardy as older bettas. Nothing in the tank to cycle it, just letting it run. I will not cycle it with a baby betta. May get a feeder goldfish but I have to be sure I can return or give the goldfish up after the tank is cycled.

That is my plan. Do water changes every other day for awhile, then do weekly water changes. I have to save up for a 5 gallon tank, which there is a 5.5 gallon tank at Petsmart for $29.99 plus tax, the sale is going through the 5th of July 2015, so I have time to save the money and get the tank.


----------



## big b

I have gotten a bare bones 10 gallon tank from walmart for about $11. You might wanna check there the next time you go to walmart.


----------



## Guest

Which is what I will do, but the Walmart here don't have much in fish supplies.


----------



## big b

You never know


----------



## Guest

That is true. But here is hoping Petco gets the baby bettas in this week. They get shipment on Tuesdays and Thursdays. So I have two chances a week to get a baby betta. I am just so excited that it is hard to wait, but I have to because Petco is the only petstore around here that gets them and sells them. So I am hoping that it is soon my little baby betta will be coming home with me.


----------



## big b

Do you ever check petco.com? they will put the $ per gallon sale on their home page. It jumps out at you when you first open the page. That is IF they have it going on.


----------



## Guest

Yep and they just got done with their $ per gallon sale. Plus they always have it when I don't have any money. Also I rather get the kit and not just the tank, you pay more in the equipment if you get it separate than if you get the kit.


----------



## big b

Ha ain't life funny like that? You don't always pay more, it just depends on if you already have some of the equipment and what other equipment you buy.


----------



## Guest

Yes it is kinda funny how life does that to a person. But I will be saving for a 5.5 gallon tank I saw at Petsmart, otherwise it will cost me around $60. I will have to wait a year for the $ per gallon sale to go on at Petco. I am still waiting on the baby betta to get to Petco, hopefully it will be soon. Oh well at least my one gallon tank is cycling and will be ready for the baby betta when he arrives. Got to do a test and water change tonight though. Want to make sure it will be ready.


----------



## mousey

you cannot cycle a tank unless you have a source of ammonia. The process will take up to 6 weeks.
If there is chloramine in your water supply that is why you are getting an ammonia reading.. Just letting the water sit does not cycle the tank.

I have a female baby betta bought from petsmart last month. She is in my fry tank and doing well. She has a good appetite, being fed baby betta bites.

FYI I have found over the years that female bettas generally do not like platies. They are similar in size and shape. Male bettas think female platies are female bettas and pursue them. My male betta is after my female platy in the 30 gallon tank.


----------



## Guest

Okay, then explain to me why I have ammonia when I use the BettaSafe and it is supposed to get rid of the chloramine and chlorine and other hard metals? I had .50ppm after I put the BettaSafe in, did a water change and it went down to .25ppm, didn't use any BettaSafe. It will take some time, this I know. I have checked all the petstores here in Bremerton and Petco is the only petstore that sells them here. So I have to be patient.


----------



## Elliott225

My thoughts. (1) Check the water at the sink. (2) Try using distilled water. (3) Don't put any chemicals in the tank water.


----------



## emc7

It "detoxifies" ammonia, but some test kits can still see it. Or it could be a false positive, anything that yellows the water can look like a positive value. 

Do check the water at the sink. Do not use straight distilled or deionized water. You can blend it with tap or add a mineral supplement like Equilibrium, but straight, no-mineral water is bad for fish.


----------



## Elliott225

Oops...I should have said to use R.O. water, not distilled. I should have known that.


----------



## Guest

I did check the tap water and it is 0ppm. I don't have RO water, so I have to use the tap water. The test kit is still good, it expires 2017. I never use chemicals in my tanks, only dechlor and aquari-sol. Aquari-Sol will be each time I do a water change, so that the baby doesn't get sick. I know that if I use chemicals in my tank, I will create more problems for myself, and I rather not do that. Plus I don't want lohachata yelling at me again. Yes I got yelled at for using too much stress coat, even though stress coat isn't a chemical. So I know about not using chemicals with my tanks. Never have used chemicals in my tanks. I do know someone who does though.


----------



## emc7

Same thing with RO, add some minerals back in if you use it for fish.


----------



## big b

Angelclown said:


> I did check the tap water and it is 0ppm. I don't have RO water, so I have to use the tap water. The test kit is still good, it expires 2017. I never use chemicals in my tanks, only dechlor and aquari-sol. Aquari-Sol will be each time I do a water change, so that the baby doesn't get sick. I know that if I use chemicals in my tank, I will create more problems for myself, and I rather not do that. Plus I don't want lohachata yelling at me again. Yes I got yelled at for using too much stress coat, even though stress coat isn't a chemical. So I know about not using chemicals with my tanks. Never have used chemicals in my tanks. I do know someone who does though.


Wow, he yelled at you? That is one crazy old man. Not in a bad way, but in a good way . He kind of reminds me of my grandpa, he looks mean on the outside because he yells at me a lot. But that is because is doesn't want me to make mistakes and wants me to reach my fullest potential.


----------



## Guest

Yes it was kinda funny when lohachata did though because he knows that I know how to keep fish. It was when Baby Girl passed and I did something I should not have. But anyway, lohachata is a pretty nice guy. He does want people fishkeeping for a long time. Well hopefully tomorrow there will be baby bettas at Petco and I will be able to get my baby betta.


----------



## emc7

Listen to loha, simplest is safest. 

I am not afraid of "chemicals" per se, but using products that keep their ingredients secret is gambling with your fish. You should know as much as possible about anything you put in your tank, what it is, what it does, and why you need it. Using stuff you don't need needlessly complicates things and wastes your money. 

The best thing you can do for any fish is to keep the water quality as good as possible and in small tanks, that means lots and lots of water changes.


----------



## Guest

emc7 said:


> Listen to loha, simplest is safest.
> 
> I am not afraid of "chemicals" per se, but using products that keep their ingredients secret is gambling with your fish. You should know as much as possible about anything you put in your tank, what it is, what it does, and why you need it. Using stuff you don't need needlessly complicates things and wastes your money.
> 
> The best thing you can do for any fish is to keep the water quality as good as possible and in small tanks, that means lots and lots of water changes.


Exactly! I do listen to lohachata, he does know how to keep fish alive for many years.

Well, I checked with Petco and they still don't have any baby bettas. It is so hard to wait for a baby betta, but I know that it will be worth it.


----------



## big b

I wonder what loha will say when he reads that post I made? Could someone tell him to come here? I really want to see what he says .


----------



## Guest

I can find out. I have a way of contacting lohachata. Of course he might not reply if it isn't nice, but I will give him permission.


----------



## big b

Did you get a baby betta or not?


----------



## Guest

Not yet. Petco hasn't gotten them in yet. I keep calling every Tuesday and Thursday to see if they are in and they haven't gotten any in yet. The gal at Petco knows I am waiting, so as soon as they get them in she will tell me. Once I get him then I will send a pic of him to you. I will post it on here.

It will be a while before I get him though because it does take a while for the baby bettas to arrive at Petco.


----------



## big b

I am so anxious for this fish to arrive. I may be more excited then you,lol.


----------



## lohachata

ok...somebody please tell me what "bettasafe" is for.....................and why would anybody with any smarts at all spend their hard earned money on it ......4 bucks plus shipping for less than 2 ozs. of this junk...
you can get a 16 oz bottle of liquid chloram x for under $16.00 on fleabay with free shipping..that treats almost 1000 gallons...and if you buy 1 lb of the powder which is a little cheaper it treats almost 4000 gallons...and it is a far superior product to bettascam...

yes....i am hollering at you.........lol


----------



## Elliott225

Betta Safe sounds like Stress Coat. I personally wouldn't use it. I'm getting like you with reducing the amount of chemicals that I was using. 

I down to using just salt and Prime. Prime I add if I do any water changes. I will add salt at that time too. If I'm just topping off, I add nothing. Been doing this for about 6 months and everybody is happy, healthy, and eating good. 

Something I've noticed too...not as much algae to clean off the glass.


----------



## big b

Bettasafe is just some dechlorinator with a new label slapped on. It is the same dechlorinator but someone just put on a label saying it was for a specific animal.


----------



## lohachata

yes...just like them selling "Betta Water"...and people are stupid enough to buy this stuff....all it is is dechlorinated tapwater....bottled and you get to pay like $3.00 for 1 liter of it...they tell you that it is "oxygenated".....
but if you have more money than brains , have at it.....


----------



## big b

The person who made these was smart enough to know that his peers are stupid.


----------



## Guest

Lohachata: I am sorry, really sorry. I guess I have a lot to learn about fish and fish products. I read your comment that you said you were yelling at me, at first I didn't know it was you until I looked at who commented that. I was like "oh no, ooops". Also lohachata: you can call me you know, just remember that I am about two to three hours behind you. Another thing, you can yell at me anytime I do stupid things, like when I used expired stress coat in my 55 gallon tank when I had Baby Girl, my biggest clown loach.

Evil wizard: yeah I am pretty excited about getting a baby betta. I have the one gallon tank going. Have to test it and water change, have to see where the water parameters are. I want my baby betta to grow up to an adult when I get him. I wonder what tail type I will get.


----------



## big b

A 37 year old woman yelled at by a 69 year old man, if I heard that a year ago I would have laughed at it . 

When you get that betta you better post us some pics, or i'll sick loha on you


----------



## Guest

Oh I will be posting lots of pics of him when I get him. Yes loha does yell at folks when they do stupid stuff to their fish and tanks. This is the only second time he has yelled at me. I know of others he has yelled at numerous times. I am one of the lucky ones who loha hasn't had to yell at. He is actually a very nice guy and loves fishkeeping and is passionate about it. He is very knowledgeable about this hobby. Many folks on here should really listen to him. He always says that the more you mess with the tank, the more problems you create for yourself. I always remember that.


----------



## big b

Yay pics!!!


----------



## Guest

I went to Petco, and they still don't have them. I asked if I bought an older betta, if I could have a baby betta for free, and they said yes. So I have to set up another one gallon tank and get it ready. Watch when I buy an older betta, the baby bettas will come.


----------



## big b

Art thou planning to plant thou tank?


----------



## emc7

Ye Olde Betta


----------



## Guest

No not planning to plant any of my tanks. I go with plastic plants and decor.


----------



## big b

Art thou afraid? Haha I am in the mid evil-times.


----------



## Guest

No not afraid, just cannot keep live plants alive. Also I like the plastic plants better.


----------



## big b

evil wizard CHALLENGES YOU TO GET A LIVE PLANT!! Muhahaha!!!


----------



## Elliott225

UH OH!! Hath thy gauntlet been thrown??? Will thoust pick up thy gauntlet?? LOL


----------



## big b

Thoust did not pick up the gauntlet and I shall stop challenging her to get live plants.


----------



## Guest

That would be a good thing evil wizard. Anyway this week I will see if the baby bettas have it to Petco. The waiting is building my anticipation. Must check my one gallon tank and do a water change today/tonight.


----------



## big b

If they don't have baby bettas then try online.


----------



## Guest

They don't sell live fish online. I may have to grab an older betta and get my baby betta for free. Just have to make sure how much money I have after getting things I need. The betta I want, if I have to get it, is a halfmoon which costs $14.99.


----------



## big b

Not petco.com try other online sites.


----------



## Guest

Yeah I have tried petco.com, but I will try other online sites. There aren't many out there that will ship live fish. I need a list of them.


----------



## Guest

I just ordered dechlor on amazon.com and it was very cheap for a 40oz bottle of it. I wish more people would do their research and find cheaper stuff than pay a hefty price for fish products in the pet stores. Pet stores just want money and they aren't really concerned about the well being of the fish at all.


----------



## Elliott225

The pet stores you are talking about are the national chains NOT the local stores. 

Living in Memphis TN there are only 2 LFS and at least 4 chain stores. The metro area population here is over 1 million. Even buying on Amazon is hurting the LFS. 

I also have birds and there is only one place that carries some foods I need. 

Support your locally owned and operated stores.


----------



## Guest

Even locally owned stores are expensive. Farmland had dechlor but it also came with a product like stress coat, it was $10.69 or something like that. So I searched online and got dechlor for a lot cheaper, plus I didn't have to use my debit card because it was through amazon and I had a gift card from them. You can find stuff cheaper online most, if not all, of the time. Thank you lohachata.


----------



## Elliott225

Watch using Stress Coat. To much will cause foam on the water surface. It contains something like aloe vera that supposedly adds the slime coating back to the fish. Why would you need this???

As for the using the gift card...ok, I would have done that too


----------



## Guest

I am a little more wise about fish products now. Lohachata and I have been talking about it for about a week now. Yeah I am going to learn all I can about keeping it simple with fishkeeping, so my fish will live a good life.


----------



## big b

Angelclown said:


> Yeah I have tried petco.com, but I will try other online sites. There aren't many out there that will ship live fish. I need a list of them.


I spend my time looking at online places that sell live fish. So giving you names of them will be easy but finding one that sells baby bettas will be hard. I know of petsolutions.com and liveaquaria.com but they don't sell baby bettas.


----------



## paradisefishcn

another option


----------



## big b

Actually paradise fish won't work because they get to big.


----------



## Guest

Well I ended up having to get a 5.5 gallon tank, set it up and get it running. Bought an older betta, he is a halfmoon and the color blue. He is by the heater, the one gallon is only a temporary home as I have to get the 5.5 gallon up and running. The one gallon has been leaking and I will be doing maintenance on it this week or so.


----------



## big b

Multiple tank syndrome is hard to resist. Don't resist it, just accept it with pride. Eventually we all come to terms with it .


----------



## Guest

I know, but I may stop at just having three tanks, because I don't have anymore room in my apartment. Got to settle for what I do have. I do have 4 one gallon tanks, 1 fifty-five gallon tank, and 1 five and a half gallon tank. Only two tanks up and running right now. Although, lohachata and I talked today and he gave me an idea of breeding bettas, so I can have my own baby betta. I may have to think about that one for a while.


----------



## emc7

A five is so much more stable and therefore safer than a one gallon. Don't worry about "cycling" it if you plan to only put the one fish in, just watch the water quality or do regular water changes. Betta breeding is beyond me, but Loha knows his stuff. Best of luck with your new addition.


----------



## Guest

Lohachata is very knowledgeable. He even told me how much experience you have and that you are very knowledgeable as well, emc7.


----------



## big b

I said DON'T fight it, have you learned nothing?  LOL


----------



## Guest

Hey kid! I only have room for the tanks I have! 

emc7: do you have a Facebook page? You can message me privately if you don't want people knowing. If you do, I would like to friend you on Facebook.


----------



## big b

You say that, but I think we both know that is not true . Come on, you know you wanna buy another tank. I bet that if you looked around you apartment that you could find space for at least one more tank.
*brings out golden pocket watch and starts to swing it back and forth* You want another tank, you want another tank, you want another tank, when I snap my fingers you will have an uncontrollable urge to buy a new fish tank. *snap* Now how's that multiple tank syndrome?


----------



## Guest

Still sticking with the tanks I have. BTW: that only works in person.


----------



## big b

Well then, can I come to your apartment? lol


----------



## Guest

LOL! I don't think that your parents would allow that. Although you would be able to see the betta I got and my 5.5 gallon set up. I didn't get a baby yet, but I might next month from a breeder in Utah.


----------



## big b

It's only a 42 hour drive,lol. Also have a nice 11 hour drive to Utah .


----------



## Guest

I don't drive and I may be able to have a friend transport the baby betta when she comes to visit here from Utah. It will save on shipping, which is $15-$30 express.


----------



## big b

Aww phooey, you got me.


----------

